# New "Best Popular Preacher" Poll



## Marrow Man (Feb 19, 2009)

OK, after looking at the responses from yesterday, seeing several good suggestions for "other", etc., I've decided to post a new revised poll. Hopefully this will be more inclusive and give better results. I've removed the "other" and the silly response. Of these men listed, which do you think is the best at bringing the word?


----------



## Theognome (Feb 19, 2009)

And where might this new poll be found?

Theognome


----------



## Marrow Man (Feb 19, 2009)

Posted


----------



## Theognome (Feb 19, 2009)

Neeto. But you forgot John Weaver.

Theognome


----------



## Marrow Man (Feb 19, 2009)

Theognome said:


> Neeto. But you forgot John Weaver.
> 
> Theognome



I must admit some bias; I was only including those with whom I was very familiar.

Oh, crud, I just remembered I forgot Sinclair. Is there any way to edit these polls?

I may have to kill this thread and post a new one...


----------

